# How to repair a pin hole Fish N Mate Poly Wheel Balloon Tire



## Woodrow (Feb 5, 2009)

Anyone know how to repair a pin holes in Fish N Mate Poly Wheel Balloon Tire. Theses are the large orange tires. I had some house guest use it and they ran over some sand spurs.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

. Hope this helps! Orange or grey they repair the same.


----------



## Jdiesel (Mar 12, 2020)

Superglue for little guys but the soldering iron is your next and final step. I also have been battling the little ba$tards in my tires, I thought stepping one sucked until you chase pin holes in a poly wheel.


----------

